# Some noob questions ? Thanks.......



## caotungnam (Jan 7, 2012)

HI guys








Im still dummy and amateur at Android....

1) Im wondering why my internal memmory info displayed in my phone is just 8GB. So where's my left 8GB ??? ( Because afaik, It's totally 16gb of internal memmory )
2) Ive just used it for 3 weeks. I often charge when battery is at 10% and it takes me ~2 to 2.5 hours to complete...... Is that normal???
3) Now I intend rooting it but I wanna know that......... After rooting, perhaps Im gonna install some apps and change+edit some system files.... So if I unroot eventually, what will happen to my changed files and newly installed apps.









@@@ Thanks in advance @@@ Nice day, guys @@@


----------



## Lenardo (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I just got my Droid razr and it show 8GB available space too

1) I not sure but my guess maybe it uses up the space for the android system, but I think 8GB would be to much for the system.( Not sure)
2) For the Charging the phone. It takes me long too. About the same hours as yours.
3) (Not sure)..


----------



## Klubhead (Jan 8, 2012)

1) 8gb of internal is correct, the memory card is 16gb.
2) An average full charge should be around 2 hours.
3) The "fastboot" files are now available to restore your RAZR to complete stock; HERE.


----------



## Lenardo (Oct 21, 2011)

2) Look at this http://www.gsmarena...._xt912-4101.php

and look at

MEMORY Card slot microSD, up to 32GB, 16GB card included, buy memory Internal 16 GB storage, 1GB RAM


----------



## Scottysize (Mar 4, 2012)

The Razr's internal memory is 16GB total. (If you bought the 16GB Razr). You ahve 8GB internal memory and 8GB SD Memory. Then you have your SD-EXT which is your external SD card and whatever size you have there.


----------

